# Cooler master cosmos II fan controller hook up



## lilkiduno (Feb 25, 2012)

Sorry I have read the owners manule but I do not see directions on how to hook this part up. Has anyone had any experience with this case?


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 25, 2012)

which fans?, if 3 pins you can attach it to motherboard if 4 pins you could pair it with molex


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 25, 2012)

look at page 17 of the manual


----------



## lilkiduno (Feb 25, 2012)

Perhaps it is not the fans that I need help with. I have all the fans plugged ing to the corrisponding headers. But I guess the true question is what are all the black wired headers for? It looked like perhaps it was for led controls but I am unsure... and to sound like a cheap a$$ $340 is a $h!t ton to spend on a case with out having all the goodies possible hooked up


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 25, 2012)

I assume you are speaking of the funny two wire clips with the controller. I too think they are for LED lights, but to be honest I have seen them in person on Xigmatek fans....I will look and see if I can find CM fans with that connection.

Taken from CMs site " A second slide cover on top hides the Advanced Control Panel to manage up to 10 fans and their respective LED lights." There is no direct mention of fans that use them, nor was I able to find any in the product list either


----------



## lilkiduno (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank very one for the help. It helped with getting my fathers rig up and going. Sad panda his case is bigger than mine....  I guess I'll have to stop being a cheap-o and buy the corsair 850D just because I fell in love with that big hunk of metal!


----------

